# Help choosing platform for web application



## sanoob.tv (Jan 8, 2011)

hai,
im plannin to study how to create web application
im completly new at creating a web app,so i was wondering which language should i go for..
java
php or .net
which is easy to learn and have best database managmnt

thnks in advnc


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 8, 2011)

*Re: WHats best for web application?*

Easy to learn? Its upto you.

1. J2EE
2. PHP
3. .NET

I prefer PHP and J2EE. Both have very good range of frameworks to start with and well structured documentations are there. I dont know much about .NET


----------



## satyamy (Jan 8, 2011)

*Re: WHats best for web application?*

get knowledge of languages like PHP, SQL, AJAX etc..
& get masters in any one of .net technology 

eg : ASP.NET
VB.NET / C#.NET


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 8, 2011)

*Re: WHats best for web application?*

Go for PHP. 
For Java EE or ASP.NET finding servers can be costly, secondly for both of them require knowledge in their respective platforms.
Make sure you have knowledge of X/HTML, CSS, and ECMAScript (JavaScript) before you proceed with Server Side Scripting.


----------



## abhijangda (Jan 8, 2011)

i would recommend JAVA and .NET dont know about PHP.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: WHats best for web application?*



Liverpool_fan said:


> Go for PHP.
> *For Java EE or ASP.NET finding servers can be costly*, secondly for both of them require knowledge in their respective platforms.
> Make sure you have knowledge of X/HTML, CSS, and ECMAScript (JavaScript) before you proceed with Server Side Scripting.



Thats not absolutely true. You may find cheaper servers but need to find it.


----------



## satyamy (Jan 10, 2011)

abhijangda said:


> i would recommend JAVA and .NET dont know about PHP.



PHP is just a simple web language, a basic knowledge of it can be useful in certain times


----------



## khmadhu (Jan 10, 2011)

+1 for PHP..  there are lot of frameworks... becoz PHP is designed for web. Java is more used in standalone applications..

final decision left to you.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 10, 2011)

khmadhu said:


> +1 for PHP..  there are lot of frameworks... becoz PHP is designed for web.* Java is more used in standalone applications.*.
> 
> final decision left to you.



Nope. Thats not 100% true. Choosing a platform depends on the requirements. If you develop mostly simple web apps, sites, Shopping carts etc u may choose PHP, but for large applications J2EE / .NET will be the rivals and PHP doesn't do good in certain areas when it comes to Large Applications like Banking etc.

Now its upto you.


----------



## gagan007 (Jan 10, 2011)

^^totally agree with furious_gamer...although people may say that one of the worlds hugely used website...Facebook uses php, but I would still say that it is not scalable and not fit for enterprise use.

@OP: If you want to be a self-employed web developer, php may be your best bet. but if you are looking at joining any s/w company, all of them work on Java and .NET. There are hundreds of other reasons behind that. Big companies cannot work on open source. There is no strong support system behind it. What enterprises develop and build is propriety or what we say IP (intellectual property)...I am not saying that code cannot be encrypted or made hidden but because it is open source, it is easier to find loopholes.

I will request members, not to start open source war in this thread (Linux vs. Windows) because of my above comments.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 10, 2011)

Well to make it clear, open source is widely used in Software industry, RHEL supported by Redhat, SLED, Oracle Unbreakable Linux, Eclipse, Netbeans, MySQL, among others. There are open source implementations of .NET, Mono and Java EE like Apache Geronimo, JBoss, Glassfish, etc. Each of these projects have commerical backup and strong support with companies like Red Hat, Oracle, Novell, etc.
Secondly with GPL you don't have to release your modifications with your code if you use it yourself and don't distribute it and with LGPL you are free to dynamically link open source libraries with proprietary stuff if it is desired.

Also the reason Java EE or ASP.NET are used more is due to the fact that there are more programmers available in that arena, along with widely available commercial support for the software here.

Not trying to argue or wage a war, but trying to clear up the FUD which plagues many techies, particularly in this country



khmadhu said:


> +1 for PHP..  there are lot of frameworks... becoz PHP is designed for web. Java is more used in standalone applications..
> 
> final decision left to you.



No. That's not true at all. You are thinking in terms of Java SE only.


----------



## khmadhu (Jan 11, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> ^^totally agree with furious_gamer...although people may say that one of the worlds hugely used website...Facebook uses php, but I would still say that it is not scalable and not fit for enterprise use.


Not scalable!!, Then how come facebook is growing fast with 500+ million  users!!?





gagan007 said:


> because it is open source, it is easier to find loopholes.



if it was that easy to find loopholes,then why there are more antivirus built for windows!.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 11, 2011)

khmadhu said:


> I agree with Liverpool_fan, lack of support is one of the main reason why people not using open source


When did I say that? I said the opposite rather.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 11, 2011)

Guys, stop debating. May be create a new Thread for these debate / discussion or whatever you call it.

@OP
Its upto you now and what ever you want to be, choose the platform accordingly.


----------



## Nemes!s (Jan 11, 2011)

As per OP, he is interested in learning easy programming language without much hassle. PHP is the best bet and he can use MySQL for database, both are free and easy to learn. ActiveState Komodo is quite a pro editor for php.


----------



## Sid (Jan 16, 2011)

Each web technology has its distinct advantages & disadvantages.

One has to identify which area of web designing he needs to get into. If it is ERP, CRM then best is .NET or J2EE.

If you want to develop websites like facebook, then php is great. 

The point is final application of your website.

Personally, i enjoy working with GWT.

To this i want to add that, if you are getting into ERP & CRM web development then please in case of .NET read up on WCF technology. In the case of J2EE, study up on struts, hibernate and JSF. 

On the other hand, if developing apps like facebook, also study jQuery then.


----------

